# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Наши рассказы

## Агата

надеюсь, кто нибудь осилит=)

в пустоте спасенье? (черные облака)

      1)Появление.
Когда тьма вытесняет Солнце с небосвода,
Ветер приносит мне облака.
Они закрывают мое небо до рассвета.
Облака застилают город,
Они доходят до горизонта,
И там сливаются  во тьме с землей.
Эти облака говорят с нами, 
но не все услышать могут их,
они говорят на черном языке.
Ветер, их друг, доносит шепот до земли.
Они шепчут лишь о несчастьях,
которые так хорошо видно с неба.
их черные мысли наполняют мою душу,
им невозможно противиться: 
как бы ты ни старался, 
они все равно проникнут в тебя,
заставят тебя услышать их.
Это Черные Облака.
Это сделает меня сумасшедшей.
Это наполнит меня изнутри снова, 
снова 
и снова… 
Но никто не говорит о них, 
потому что если ты расскажешь о них  человеку, 
что их не слышит, он скажет, что ты сошел с ума-
Так Черные Облака говорят каждому, кто их услышал.
И все молчат о них. 
И все верят им 
Это Черные Облака.
Это сделает тебя сумасшедшим.
Это наполнит тебя изнутри снова, 
снова 
и снова…
Они совсем не страшные. 
Они манят к себе.
Со временем ты уже начинаешь ожидать их появления.
Они плывут медленно, никуда не спеша,
Словно клубы черного дыма, они заполняют собой небо.
Иногда, когда Солнце еще не до конца скрывается за горизонтом,
Его лучи встречаются с Черными Облаками, и тогда 
Они начинают переливаться бархатом темно-синего зимнего неба.
А если вдруг Облака принесут в себе грозу,
И молния-змея полыхнет во тьме, 
на мгновенье становится видно,
Как плывут они черным шелком по небу,
Неся вперед свои черные мысли.
Если захочешь их услышать,
Просто останови свою жизнь на секунду,
Перестань нестись в вечной суете, 
Заставь сердце биться спокойней,
А дыханье сделаться ровным,
И подними свои глаза к небу,
Прислушайся к ветру,
И они войдут в твою душу, 
Черные Облака наполнят тебя изнутри,
Они сделают тебя сумасшедшим,
Теперь они станут жить в тебе, 
и всякий раз, 
когда они будут приходить,
Ты будешь слышать 
Их... 
Ты будешь ждать 
Их...
Они наполнят тебя спокойствием, безразличием,
По-другому станешь смотреть ты на жизнь.
Отсюда, 
с высоты Облаков,
Все проблемы покажутся тебе маленькими, ничтожными,
Ты станешь уже далеко от них, будешь ты там, 
Где Черные Облака 
и Ветер.
И все станет тебе безразличным.
Лишь Черные Облака.
Лишь сумасшествие.
Лишь пустота неба, наполнившая тебя изнутри…
Я не знаю, плохо так или хорошо,
И вообще-то мне все равно,
Но если ты вдруг захочешь, чтоб было так,
Чтоб в душе твоей безразличие царило,
Ты знаешь теперь, что нужно делать-
Просто призвать ветер 
и услышать их шепот.
И это Черные Облака.
И это делает нас сумасшедшими.
И это наполняет нас изнутри снова, 
снова 
и снова…





            2) Повиновение.
Последний день августа прощался с землей. Закат сегодня был необыкновенно долгим. Солнце лениво ползло к горизонту. С востока также лениво ползли тяжелые, иссиня-черные тучи. Можно было подумать, что Солнце, завидевшее их издали, убегает подальше, как люди перебегают на другую сторону улицы, заметив неприятеля. Эти самые люди вообще очень странные создания – вечно в какой-то суматохе, все бегут куда-то, все заняты своими проблемами. Вот остановились бы на секунду, посмотрели бы в небо - возможно, открыли бы для себя что-то новое. 
Сегодня,  если бы кто-нибудь поднял глаза вверх, то мог бы заметить на крыше одной из девятиэтажек маленького городка фигуру человека, стоящего на самом краю. Причем было абсолютно непонятно, каким таким чудом он умудрился все еще не свалиться оттуда – человек был невероятно вымотан, все плыло перед глазами, голову пронзала невыносимая боль, веки слипались, рук своих он не чувствовал вообще, так как обе были изрезаны до вен  (видимо, неудачная попытка вскрыть их), зато все остальное тело просто ныло от многочисленных синяков и ушибов. Непонятно даже то, как он смог залезть на эту проклятую крышу, да и вообще, как этот человек все еще жив после того, что с собой сделал?! Понятно было здесь только одно - он прощался с жизнью. И, по-видимому, уже не первый раз за этот день. И вот он стоял лицом к Солнцу, он думал, что видит его последний раз, прощался с ним. Он любил Солнце, любил встречать закаты и рассветы, любил лазурное небо, любил дождь, особенно ливень, любил рано утром гулять в деревне у своей дряхлой бабушки по зеленой траве, покрытой росой, когда в воздухе сладостно веет прохладой, любил и снег, когда он своими громадными хлопьями ложился на лицо, любил идти и слышать, как ломаются снежинки под ногами, любил, когда ветер срывал золото с деревьев и кидал его  под ноги прохожим, любил, когда после долгой зимы лучики Солнца ласково щекотали ресницы, неугомонно журчали ручьи, и пели свои веселые песни птицы…. Казалось, он любил каждый метр этой планеты. Да и вообще всю эту жизнь любил. И это как-то дико, непонятно - какой черт его сюда занес? Он прощался с тем, что любил. Это всегда больно. (Может, перед нами какой-то мазохист?) Солнце тоже прощалось с ним. Оно тоже понимало, что, возможно, когда завтра оно придет сюда, то уже не найдет этого человека. Солнце видело, что идут тучи, и не хотело оставлять его им. Поэтому этот закат так затягивался. Человек смотрел на эти последние лучи, уже размытые в лазурном  чистом небе. Он знал, что там, у него за спиной, ночь крадется на цыпочках и, еле-еле дыша, зажигает звезды. Тучи принесут холод. Человек не желал видеть их – Солнце погасло, и больше ничего не важно, не нужно ему больше ничего. Он не обернулся. Он посмотрел себе под ноги и ничего толком не увидел, только какие-то расплывшиеся пятна. Человек уже потянулся к ним, еще немного и он рухнул бы вниз, но подул сильный ветер, его отшатнуло назад. Человек не устоял  и упал на крышу. И тут он увидел их – эти черные облака. Они ползли на него, наваливались, и было в них что-то величественное, что-то сильное, завораживающее. Что-то сказало ему: «Сядь и слушай!» А человеку было все равно. Он устал. Не было больше сил подняться. И он лежал на спине, и смотрел на черные облака, и слушал их. И думал, что сходит с ума. 




     3)Память.
Облака говорили… 
что давным-давно, когда люди еще верили в богов, волхвов, целителей,  жила в одной маленькой  деревеньке семья, муж с женой. Через 12 лет после их совместной жизни Боги послали им ребенка –  мальчика. Родители были безумно счастливы этому маленькому, хиленькому, голубоглазому чуду. Ребенок очень часто болел. Мать подолгу сидела рядом с ним и смотрела в его чудесные глаза, и чувствовала его боль. У этого мальчика были необыкновенно выразительные глаза, глаза, которые заставляли людей радоваться просто так, забывать о своих проблемах, или же ощущать боль, что ощущало дитя. Родители боялись, что он умрет. Но ребенок переносил такие болезни, которые не все взрослые перенести могут. И малыш выживал. Все признавали это чудом.
Однажды, когда мальчик гулял с мамой по улице, он увидел  грязную, ужасно мерзкую,  старуху, в  каких-то порванных тряпках. Она сидела с протянутой рукой, никто не давал ей денег, всем она была противна. Она была слепа. Мать дала нищей несколько монет. Тогда эта женщина сказала: «Спасибо... Кем бы ты ни был, пусть Боги пошлют тебе счастье и удачу во всех твоих делах. Хотела бы я увидеть тебя, чтобы знать, кто является столь благородным человеком, но не могу. Жаль.» Тогда мальчик подошел к женщине, положил свои маленькие ладошки на ее глаза. Нищая почувствовала необыкновенное тепло, оно наполнило ее голову, начало разливаться по всему телу, ей вдруг стало  необыкновенно хорошо – никакой дрожи в теле, боли в голове, животе от голода и бессонниц, лишь спокойствие, умиротворенность. Когда мама спросила, что он делает, мальчик сказал: «Эта женщина хочет увидеть тебя. Я считаю, она должна тебя увидеть, она достойна этого.» Он стоял так  несколько минут. Потом убрал руки и твердым голосом сказал: «Первое, что ребенок видит в этом мире – его мать. Открой же свои глаза и увидишь ее, мою мать. Она принесет свет в твою жизнь.» Нищая открыла глаза и, вместо привычной темноты, увидела Свет. Он словно вливался в нее, наполнял ее всю до краев. Впервые за эти долгие мучительные годы она увидела солнечный свет, а еще - женщину. Она была высокой, стройной, ее длинные, блестящие на солнце каштановым цветом  волосы были аккуратно заплетены. Она смотрела на нищенку своими карими, почти черными, глазами с невероятно густыми чернющими ресницами. Она не была красавицей, но отвести взгляд от  нее было трудно – к ней что-то тянуло, что-то говорило: «Это добрая женщина, она поможет тебе, иди к ней.» Нищенка была ошеломлена – это чудо! Она снова видит! «Спасибо.» - Это все, что смогла она вымолвить.
И прошел по деревеньке слух об этом чуде. И потянулись люди за помощью к маленькому целителю. И помогал он всем. Всех он мог вылечить. Он нес людям Свет. И всем говорил, что нет ничего чудеснее жизни, что люди ценить должны жизнь и тех, кто дал им эту жизнь. Особенно люди должны уважительно относиться  к Земле, что принимает в свои объятия и дарует вечный покой, Воде, что пребывает с людьми еще до их рождения, Воздуху, что врывается в человека при рождении и вносит в него жизнь, Огню, что согревает сердца и, главное - Солнцу, что движет жизнь всего мира. И люди слушали его, и чувствовали, как меняются их взгляды, как по-другому начинают литься мысли, как что-то новое, мудрое и тайное открывается их умам и сердцам. Многим помог этот мальчик. Многие уважительно стали относится к своим отцам, матерям, предкам и, главное - Солнцу. Это сделать было довольно легко, ведь тогда еще не было Луны, и ночью было очень темно. Так, люди считали, что ночью правят миром дьяволы, ведь они не любят Свет, а Солнце утром прогоняет их, и все время, что Солнце с людьми, оно оберегает их от темных сил. Слава о мальчике неслась по просторам его Родины, и люди стекались к нему за помощью. Он дарил им жизнь.
Так проходили годы. 
Дул ветер, неся за собой пыль и облака.
Падал с неба дождь, придавливая эту пыль и насыщая все живое влагой.
Светило Солнце, пробиваясь сквозь небо и тучи, давая людям жизнь и тепло.
Светило Солнце.
Шел тринадцатый год жизни целителя из маленькой деревни. За семь лет многим людям он помог, но не изменился внутренне, не отвернулся от своих близких, как это бывает  частенько, и не пошатнулось его мировоззрение. Сумел он сохранить свою душу чистой.
Шел тринадцатый год. Приближался конец лета, а запасов на зиму не было ни у кого. Давно уже не пролетал здесь Ветер, не приносил он туч, не падала с неба живительная Вода, не манила к себе ставшая сухой, грубой потрескавшаяся Земля, не хотелось вдыхать Воздух, который обжигал легкие, даже Огонь не мог быть здесь, ведь нечему больше было гореть, но светило Солнце. Светило нещадно, выжигая все, чего касался его луч. Теперь люди ждали ночи, которая длилась всего пару часов, но которая давала отдых их обожженным телам и испепеленным душам. Люди спрашивали у мальчика: «Что происходит? Ведь ты говорил, что Солнце дает нам жизнь! Что оно породило всю жизнь в мире и нас! Что мы его дети! Ты обманул нас!» А он отвечал им: «Успокойтесь. Солнце испытывает нас. Мы должны терпеть и верить ему.» И люди слушались его. И светило Солнце. Оно несло свои лучи к людям, впивалось в них, заставляло их светиться изнутри, заставляло их гореть. И они сгорали. Умирая, они почти не чувствовали боли. 
Однажды мальчик проснулся и увидел, что нет вокруг людей, остались только его родители. Но и они уже начинали гореть. От них начал исходить свет, он шел откуда-то изнутри, из самого сердца, он становился все ярче и ярче, заливая собою все вокруг, все предметы растворились в свете, смотреть было невыносимо больно, из глаз текли слёзы, свет буквально выжигал их, но мальчик все равно смотрел. Потом, когда казалось, что ярче быть не может, в его родителях сверкнули яркие вспышки, и они стали угасать. Свет словно отступал от окружающего мира, как будто прячась в родителях мальчика. Он перестал литься из них, руки больше не источали света. Постепенно свет перестал лучиться и из глаз. Родители медленно угасали. Когда свет покинул их, глаза стали стеклянными, в них не было больше ничего. 
Светило Солнце.
Мальчик огляделся. Пустыня. Одна бескрайняя пустыня расстилалась до горизонта и сливалась там с небом, что было залито  солнечным закатом. Солнце сожгло всех и сейчас словно бы само сгорало. Мальчик стоял в одиночестве и не понимал, почему же он жив, да что там жив – ни одного ожога! У него было много, очень много вопросов. Но кто же ответит ему на них? Одиночество… С этим он столкнулся впервые. Одиночество было неизведанно им. Он испугался неизведанного, страх породил в нем гнев, гнев на его святыню – Солнце. 
Гнев родил крик.
-	За что?! Почему ты сделало это все, Солнце?! В чем мы провинились перед тобой?! Мы все были верны тебе до последнего! А ты убило всех! Я не понимаю этого! ТЫ отняло у меня самое дорогое, что было – моих родителей!!! И всех! ВСЕХ!!! кто был дорог мне! Я любил весь этот мир! Каждого человека! Каждую травинку! Каждый твой лучик! А ты… ты… Ты убило все это! ТЫ!!! Я не понимаю… Не понимаю… Да я и не хочу ничего понимать!!! Ты уничтожило все… а я… Я УНИЧТОЖУ ТЕБЯ!!!!
Его боль породила в нем силу. Мальчик начал разгораться, и Свет, что раньше он использовал для спасения людей, стал яростным пламенем гнева. Пламя подняло ветер. Ветер вознес его в небо, к Солнцу. Мальчик хотел сжечь своим светом его. И он начал гореть. Это был поединок Света. Свет мальчика был сильным и чистым, но Свет Солнца… Солнце было в этом мире с самого начала его создания, оно больше знало, больше умело, оно было больше, и Света его было больше. И Солнца Свет залил Свет мальчика, поглотил его и, казалось бы, должен был сжечь, но… 
   Светило Солнце.
-	Ты был не такой, как все. Я родило тебя, вовсе не твои родители. И МЕНЯ ты должен был любить больше всего в этом мире. Я наделило тебя необычайными способностями. Я дало тебе то, что многим и не снилось. И вроде бы прекрасно, но я видело, что этих жалких людишек ты любишь больше, чем меня… Ты не сможешь победить меня. Никогда. Я не убью тебя. Я хотело, чтоб ты всегда был со мной, и ты будешь всегда со мной. Для людей ты станешь никчемным, и единственное, что останется у тебя – Я.
   И мальчик не умер. Солнце обрекло его на вечность. Он потерял человеческий облик. Он стал бледен и печален. Он всегда так близок к Солнцу, но ему никогда не догнать его. И никогда не сможет он отомстить ему. Свет его стал намного тускней, но он все также дарит свой Свет людям. Теперь ночь освещалась. Но Солнце ошиблось : люди очень часто обращают свой взор к мальчику, даже чаще, чем к Солнцу. И теперь люди называют его Луной. Они уже не помнят, как много этот человек  сделал для их предков, не помнят, как он хотел залить своим чистым Светом весь мир, убить всю грязь и чернь, и как Солнце не позволило ему сделать этого. Ничего не помнят эти человечки. Их волнует лишь то, что есть, лишь они сами. Люди все меньше и меньше задумываются о мире, что их окружает, и так Солнцу проще управлять ими. Они все больше и больше походят на зомби.
   И светит Солнце.




 4) Свержение Света.
   Только когда Облака закончили свой рассказ, человек смог отвести свой взгляд от них. Они уже уходили туда, куда несколько часов назад уходило Солнце. Ему больше не хотелось умирать. Да и жить-то тоже больше не хотелось. Не хотелось ни лежать на этой крыше,  ни вставать и идти куда-то, ни думать, ни спать, ни есть… Он больше не хотел ничего. Человек знал, что если он повернет голову, то там, на Востоке, он увидит Солнце. Но не было никакого желания её поворачивать- не было желания видеть его. Бывший самоубийца  думал, что Солнце хочет, чтобы и он был вечно с ним, чтобы и он стал обреченным на вечность. Но ему не хотелось жить вечно. Он решил молча дождаться прихода Смерти. Теперь этот человек стал пустым – он ни любил, ни ненавидел. Никаких чувств и эмоций. Когда Солнце взошло уже высоко и назойливо лезло этому человеку в глаза, он поднялся и, не глядя в небо, пошел домой. Придя, он перевязал все свои раны, промыл желудок и лег спать. Но до того как уснуть человек пообещал себе никогда больше не смотреть на небо затем, чтобы никогда больше не видеть Солнца. И никогда больше не пытался он лишить себя жизни. 
Так Черные Облака выгнали из его души суицид … и Солнце.

Я не знаю, плохо так или хорошо –
Они могут вернуть человека к жизни,
При этом отняв у него жизнь души, 
Сделать из человека ничего –

Но это Черные Облака.
Но это делает его сумасшедшим.
Но это наполняет его изнутри снова, 
снова, 
и снова…


 5) Пустота.
Вот что рассказали мне Облака.
И в словах их не было ничего –
Ни скорби, 
ни сочувствия, 
ни жалости, 
ни тоски, 
ни осуждения –
Ни-че-го. 
Лишь голые факты.
Они холодны, спокойны, рассудительны,
То, что происходит внизу,
Нисколько их не затрагивает – никаких чувств, никаких эмоций – 
Так они видят правду, которую люди не могут  увидеть 
из-за своей чувствительности.   

И это Черные Облака.
И это делает нас сумасшедшими.
И это наполняет нас изнутри снова, снова и снова…
           Наполняет пустотой снова, снова и снова…

----------


## Regiss

Очень понравилось, действительно.

Жаль, пустота сознания (полная) для живого вряд-ли достижима. А был бы выход.

----------


## Агата

*Regiss*, спасиб, что прочитал!  :Smile:  я бы наверно подумала :"шо ж так многабукав??? :shock: " и в ужасе убежала сохрянять страницу для прочтения в наилучших временах  :Big Grin:  




> Жаль, пустота сознания (полная) для живого вряд-ли достижима.


 да наверно достижима... но тогда ты либо 
а) обдолбанный растаман  :Big Grin:  
б) великий тибетский монах, достигший нирваны
в) просто окончательно  мертвый морально человек.

----------


## Regiss

> обдолбанный растаман


 Если нет потери сознания (отруб полный) - никакие наркотики, даже сильные, не дадут полной пустоты. Всегда есть маленький уголок сознания, где, как и у трезвого, копошаться проблемы, страхи, бред и т.п. Даже на пике кайфа. Потом этот уголок растет, кайф уменьшается.
Поэтому завязал (а не от страха тюрьмы, смерти и т.п.) - перестало помогать. Наркота не выход - лишь в начале.

А рассказ прочитать стоило непременно, он навевает странное, не до конца понятное настроение. :roll:  Еще раз перечитаю через некот. время. Что-то тебя получилось.

----------


## Агата

> Потом этот уголок растет, кайф уменьшается. 
> Поэтому завязал (а не от страха тюрьмы, смерти и т.п.) - перестало помогать. Наркота не выход - лишь в начале.


 .... да наверное ты прав... *вспоминается "Реквием по мечте"* а алкоголь? ну хотя тож не выход....




> не до конца понятное настроение


 а какое? можешь сформулировать?



> Что-то тебя получилось.


 что? =)

----------


## Regiss

Блин, с компов гоняют на работе - запарили! Ну не я тот вирус скачал, но как докажешь  :Big Grin:  

Настроение после прочтения твоего рассказа - слегка отрешенность, отвлечение от сиюминутных дел, грусть, но легкая, не загружающая.

Представляешь себе как-бы сверху, с большой высоты, проверхность планеты, покрытую полностью текущей как  река пеленой черного тумана, который скрыл навсегда все, что обычно привыкли видеть.
Небо нам видится голубым т.к. отражает цвет океанов. Черные облака отражают космическую НОЧЬ окружающей вселенной.

М.б. тебе стоит занятся сценариями для клипов какой-нибудь группы.

----------


## MATARIEL

Понравилось..))) особено то что рассказ разделен на части... с первого раза кажется что они не связаны, но потом чувствуешь нить... ^^
Аффтар жжет... пиши еще!...=)

----------


## Агата

о, черть! я тока что врубилась, что я выложила не отредактированную версию :shock: ну лан, раз уж вам эта понра , значит уже замечательно  :Big Grin:  



> Ну не я тот вирус скачал, но как докажешь


 ну вот доказывай, что не верблюд=) а на самом деле  - ты, не ты?  :Big Grin:  



> не загружающая.


 слава Богу  :Big Grin:  



> Представляешь себе как-бы сверху, с большой высоты, проверхность планеты, покрытую полностью текущей как река пеленой черного тумана, который скрыл навсегда все, что обычно привыкли видеть. 
> Небо нам видится голубым т.к. отражает цвет океанов. Черные облака отражают космическую НОЧЬ окружающей вселенной.


 хорошее воображение...  =) 
а у мну не так=) я представляла не что то вроде тумана, а что то невыносимо тяжелое(ну всмысли невыносимо тяжелые облака, тучи, но называю их именно облаками, потому что для когото его они возможно являются спасением..)



> М.б. тебе стоит занятся сценариями для клипов какой-нибудь группы.


  да кито мну слушать будет=))))))))):lol: 



> Аффтар жжет... пиши еще!...=)


 пасиб=)))))))))) напишу=))

----------


## Regiss

> Regiss писал(а):
> М.б. тебе стоит занятся сценариями для клипов какой-нибудь группы.
> 
> да кито мну слушать будет=)))))))))


 Слушать - будут саму группу, клип - смотреть))) :shock: 
Положи в НЭТ куда - нить, где сценарии, но не все, а часть - если понравится кому - или напишут или так стырят, но это не беда.
Люди посмотрят клипы, подымутся С/У - проценты...  :Big Grin:  




> Regiss писал(а):
> Ну не я тот вирус скачал, но как докажешь 
> 
> ну вот доказывай, что не верблюд=) а на самом деле - ты, не ты?


 У нас замзавотделом порнушку плюбляет - видно, оттуда. А здесь по вирусам чисто, слава админу!

----------


## Агата

> Слушать - будут саму группу, клип - смотреть)))  
> Положи в НЭТ куда - нить, где сценарии, но не все, а часть - если понравится кому - или напишут или так стырят, но это не беда. 
> Люди посмотрят клипы, подымутся С/У - проценты...


 хм... думаешь, смогу че нидь дельное выложить? надо пождумать ... возможно....




> А здесь по вирусам чисто, слава админу!


 дадада!Слава Грею! слава!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

вот еще один... уже поменьше рассказик

*Боль*


Что вы знаете о боли? Сможете ли вы  дать мне определение боли? 
Боль – это вовсе не когда сознание теряешь. Когда сознание теряешь – это называется обморок, если кто не в курсе. И когда человек в обмороке, он естественно не может чувствовать никакой боли: он ж без сознания! А боль… боль… боль… 
Ты лежишь на полу, то скручиваясь в позу зародыша, то прогибаясь назад чуть ли не в колесо.. Боль – это бутон прекрасной черной розы. Вот он зародился – и ты чувствуешь первые признаки предстоящих мучений, ты уже начинаешь чувствовать, как тихонечко бьется пульс в этом маленьком цветочке. Бутон, начинает медленно распускаться… Края его лепестков острее самого острого лезвия – и ты стискиваешь зубы, чтобы вытерпеть, возможно, ты даже будешь кусать себя, прикусывать язык, чтобы отвлечься от того, что начинает сводить тебя с ума. А роза все набирает силы – и в твоей голове творится нечто несуразное, бесконечный звон в ушах, в глазах темнеет, изображение окружающего мира прыгает в такт твоему пульсу и заливается оттенками крови, из твоего горла вырывается стон, а потом и крики: ты пытаешься пересилить боль.  И вот она расцвела… Ты больше не можешь кричать: ты просто корчишься от боли с открытым ртом, из которого вырывается немой вопль. Лепестки розы изрезали тебя до изнемозжения… И в твоей голове уже не кровавая пульсация, а просто бесконечный белый свет – ты ослеплен болью, она раскалила тебя добела, как раскаляется железо. Сейчас ты все отдал, лишь бы тебе не было больно. Сейчас для тебя ничего не важно – ни твоя жизнь, ни твои близкие, которых ты очень любишь – ничего. Сейчас ты готов даже умереть. Сейчас пред тобой лишь боль, раздирающая, убивающая, ослепляющая. Сейчас ты все отдал, лишь бы этот ад закончился. Жестокая роза прекрасна, но век ее недолог. Ее свежесть, сила и молодость покидают ее. Лепестки теряют свою остроту, начинают вянуть, словно усыхающие старухи, и, наконец, опадают. Все кончено.
Боль может мучить тебя секунд 15, и они покажутся тебе часами, но потом, когда роза завянет, и ветер унесет ее лепестки прочь от тебя, ты не будешь называть ту боль самой чудовищной, что была у тебя. Для тебя она будет обычной лишь потому, что ты пережил ее. Невыносимой ты назовешь ту боль, которую не сможешь вынести.
Что вы знаете о боли? Я не знаю ничего.

----------


## ER

Талант.....

----------


## Агата

> Талант.....


  :Embarrassment: ops: восприму это за знак того что тебе понра=)))
ну... я бы это назвала неплохими способностями  :Big Grin:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Очень-очень интересно, талантливо. подобные произведения хочется читать, потому что они цепляют...

----------


## Агата

> Очень-очень интересно, талантливо. подобные произведения хочется читать, потому что они цепляют...


 спасибо=) для вас ведь и стараюсь=))))

----------


## tventin2

Тоже под впечатлением... Спасибо.

----------


## Агата

> Тоже под впечатлением... Спасибо.


  :Big Grin:  всегда пожалуйста!  :Big Grin:  
*tventin2*, а скажи какие хоть впечатления то? :roll:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, я прочитал про боль... действительно красиво... а впечатления БОЛЬШИИИИИИЕЕЕЕ...))))))))

ПыСы... ща читаю стихи... круть и еще раз круть!!! продолжай в том же духе...=)

----------


## tventin2

Кто-то выше говорил "цепляет", соглашусь на 100%. И оставляет впечатление присутствия тонких ниточек, из которых сплетается красота, и еще легкость, несмотря на безвыходность. Вот.

----------


## Агата

*рад!рад!*  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> круть и еще раз круть!!! продолжай в том же духе...=)


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  неееа, я все таки хочу не в том же духе: развиваться то надо=)) 
*tventin2*, спасиб за пояснение=))  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

> неееа, я все таки хочу не в том же духе: развиваться то надо=))


 Точно!...но... МНЕ НУЖНА ДОЗА!!!!=))))))

----------


## Агата

наркомания - не есть хорошо!!!*атата*  :Big Grin:

----------


## smileboy

Спасибо огромное  *Агате* за предоставленное место для маненького рассказика. 
Если кому интересно выкладываю. :roll: 

          	 Можешь...

                                                                          «Я обещаю 
                                                                           Можешь лететь 
                                                                           Не будет ничего 
                                                                           Я это знаю 
                                                                           Можешь лететь 
                                                                          Не будет ничего...»
                                                                          Animal ДжаZ

Было почти утро... Он медленно шагал  по мокрым тротуарам, вглядываясь в окна. Курил. Этот проклятый дождь, какого черта он вообще пошел? Днём по радио передавали ясную, солнечную погоду. А тут на тебе. У-у-у проклятые синоптики. Ежась от холода, он  бросил промокшую сигарету. В пачке оставалось три штуки. Блядь. Ну и погодка. Тут же прикурил другую. Поднимая глаза, он заставил себя  сдержаться, мысль о конце жизни притупилась. Его взор вдруг остановился на шестом этаже. В окне он увидел ЕЁ, ОНА сидела, обхватив руками колени и куда-то смотрела. Интересно куда Она смотрит? Он обернулся. Там, где-то там, на горизонте скоро должно было взойти солнце. Но солнца не было, да и не могло быть.  И больше ничего. Какая-то непонятная сила вернула его взгляд туда, наверх. Она сидела неподвижно. Чего ей не спится? Лёгкое любопытство кольнуло его прямо в самую макушку. Он застыл. Закрыв глаза, задумался... Дождь не прекращался, медленно стекая по его голове впитываясь в него. Возвращаясь к реальности, он смахнул капли с лица, выкинул давно потухшую сигарету. Ещё раз, вскинув свой взор туда, где сидела она. Он побрёл по дороге домой. Она всё также неподвижно сидела и глядела в пустоту неба. В голове всё перемешалось. Почему он не смог, ведь шел же за ЭТИМ…
 Когда начал об этом думать.  Наверно ещё тогда. Это было год назад, когда они разошлись по  домам... Мобильный не отвечал. Странно. Он вроде никогда не выключал... Надо дойти до него.
...................................
Восемь ножевых ранений, смерть была мгновенной... Телефон, бумажник в котором было всего триста рублей. И всё. Всё досталось этим ублюдкам... Не может быть. Он же только вчера его видел... Его встретила мать.
- Не приходи больше сюда, пожалуйста. 
Мир остановился. Почему именно его единственный друг? Почему? Ответов не было... Он так и никогда не узнает, что через два дня она умерла от инфаркта...
..................................
       И вот сейчас он шел медленно, как бы крадясь. И думал, думал, думал... Ему вдруг захотелось вернуться, посмотреть вновь на неё. Но он сдержался. Возвращаясь домой, его мысли почему были заняты ею. Кто она, зачем сидит там? Странно...
Утро было тихим. Вчерашний дождь от себя оставил лишь лужи, асфальт почти высох. Скоро рассвет. Город оживал. Гудели моторами проезжающие мимо машины. Где-то в подворотне махал метлой дворник. Да. Город просыпался, он набирал силу и мощь, которую уложил спать этой ночью. Мимо иногда проходили люди. И каждому из них он смотрел в глаза, словно ища ответ. Многие его не замечали. Да если и замечали, то тут же отворачивались, заполняя свои головы мыслями, каждый о своём. Каждый из них шел по своему пути, у каждого из них была цель и они шли к своей цели. У него тоже была цель. Он шёл к ней. 
 Он возвращался туда. Туда, где жила она. В душе было неспокойно. Ему почему-то вдруг хотелось увидеть ЕЁ. И он шел. Вглядываясь в тишину... Он увидел ЕЁ ещё издалека, она всё также неподвижно сидела и смотрела за горизонт, туда, где скоро должно появиться солнце. Он ступал медленно почти неслышно, как кошка, заметившая свою добычу, не отрывая взгляда от окна. Он был почти у цели, когда за горизонтом показались первые лучи. Медленно обернувшись, он прикрыл ладонью глаза. Солнце поднималось, доставляя свет всем. Освещая новые пути, забираясь в самые тёмные места, выгоняя спрятавшуюся там ночь. Наслаждаясь светом, он забылся. Минута, вторая... Его вдруг передернуло, в голове словно стучал молоточек, который назойливо твердил: «Обернись, обернись». Этот голос звучал всё настойчивее, и он обернулся... 
Его зрачки расширились, он не верил своим глазам. Она растворялась. Медленно, ускользая словно дым... Ему вдруг стало страшно, по спине пробежал холодок. Нет! Не уходи!!! Но было поздно. Она исчезла... Время остановилось... Глубокий ВДОХ, ещё один. Ему не хватало воздуха. Откуда звучала музыка, до боли знакомая... 
- ...я обещаю...лететь...ничего...
Словно проваливаясь, он шел, не давая отчёт своим действия... Очнулся от голоса, музыка пропала, он поднял глаза, от проезжей части его отделяло всего десятки сантиметров. Он посмотрел на часы – они стояли.
- Эй, парень! С тобой всё нормально? Под ноги смотри.
Он не ответил он и не мог ответить, а лишь вырвал руку из лап незнакомца и побрёл дальше.        Тот удивленно пожал плечами и пошел своим путем, насвистывая себе под нос какую то странную песенку... 
..................................
Через два квартала его самого озабоченного своими мыслями собьёт машина. Он умрёт по дороге в больницу, от потери крови. Водителя скрывшегося с места происшествия, так и не найдут...
..................................
 Было почти тридцать пять минут шестого. Нервно куря, он смотрел на восток. И боялся оглянуться. Где же это долбаное солнце? Он чего-то ждал. Пытался убедить себя. Что ему вчера померещилось, что всё, что было с ним вчера всего лишь взыгравшееся воображение. Но этот не понятный страх. Откуда? Но он все же обернулся. От удивления он потерял дар речи. ОНА сидела и смотрела. Нет, это сон. Он ущипнул себя, встряхнул головой. Но ОНА сидела. Живая. Как же так? Но ведь вчера ТЫ...?  Я же видел! Ему показалось, что ОНА смотрит на него. В этот момент из-за горизонта показалось ОНО. Которое люди почему-то прозвали СОЛНЦЕМ. Оно медленно словно в замедленной съемке поднималось вверх разбрызгивая свои лучи. Вот оно величаво перевалилось через дом. Смотреть он больше не мог, на глазах появились слёзы. Это был не сон. Опять эта музыка. Он посмотрел на неё. Кошмар повторялся. Как будто-то кто нажал кнопку повтора. ОНА растворялась, словно ночь, которая устала бороться с новым днём и отдавала ему свои права. Он закрыл глаза. Музыка пропала, на её место пришел звон. Ему вдруг стало дурно, голова закружилась, ноги стали вдруг ватными... 
- Суки!!! - он не выдержал... 
Откуда-то доносились голоса, обрывки фраз. 
- ...давление..50 на 100...мезатона... давай... в норме... пульс...
Глаза медленно и неуверенно привыкали к дневному свету. 
- Живой? - спросила девушка в белом халате? На вскидку ей было лет 30. Как ему показалось невысокого роста с темно-каштановыми волосами. Взгляд немного детский, добрый и жалостливый. Такое чувство, она о чем-то сожалела. И этот нежный голос.
..................................
Спустя три года её по неосторожности застрелит пьяный муж. Пуля пробьёт затылок, она даже не успеет почувствовать боли. Ему дадут 2 года «по неосторожности», но, не просидев и месяца, он повеситься в одном из туалетов колонии...
..................................
Он облизал высохшие губы и глубоко вздохнул. В груди заныло. Его лицо скривилось в гримасе боли.
- Вроде, - голос показался каким-то незнакомым, как будто говорил не он.
- Ну и славно, - она улыбнулась, есть по утра нужно молодой человек. 
В этот момент она напомнила ему его мать. Она всегда так говорила, когда он уходил в школу. Память понемногу возвращала его обратно, голова раскалывалась, хотелось спать, но...
- Где ОНА? - он с вопросом смотрел на своих спасителей. 
- Кто?
- Где ОНА!? - голос сменился на крик. 
- Тише-тише дорогой, успокойся.
- Да пошли вы все на..!!! 
Он попытался встать, но сил не было. Он был еще слаб. 
- У него глюки, - прошептал кто-то совсем рядом.
-  Да перенервничал, наверное,- сказал второй голос.
-  Тихо вам там, отстаньте от парня, - женский голос прервал шушуканья близ стоящих людей, не видите что ли плохо ему еще.
И только сейчас он начал понимать, где находиться. Он лежал на тротуаре прямо под её окном. Рядом стояла машина «скорой помощи» и с десяток зевак,  которые с интересом разглядывали его.
- Пустите меня, - он снова попытался встать, но его тут же вернули на место.
- Лежи, говорят тебе! – какой неугомонный.
Сопротивляться смысла не было. Он смирился и закрыл глаза. Часы снова стояли.
      Когда он вышел, был почти вечер. Закурил. С первой затяжки голова закружилась. Он остановился. Ничего-ничего потихонечку. Сейчас его заботило лишь то, как добраться до дома. Он зло сплюнул и, выкинув окурок, медленно пошел домой. В голове был лишь её образ, такой нежный и спокойный. Он заплакал, ему вдруг захотелось к матери...
..................................

       Она растила сына одна, отец бросил их, когда ему не было ещё четырех. Он знал об отце только со слов матери. Да и те она говорила с неохотой. Он рос для нее. Она любила его, как может мать любить сына, всей душой. Она отдавала ему все до последней капли....
И в его восемнадцать лет как гром среди ясного неба, врачи ставят ей страшный диагноз. У мамы  рак... Она умерла, когда ему едва исполнилось девятнадцать. Тогда он проклял этот мир. Проклял все, что было у него. Агрессивный, дерзкий, полный зла и ненависти к людям он вышел, в этот жестокий мир. Мир, где он был совсем один, не нужный никому. Мир под названием ЖИЗНЬ.
..................................

       Он проснулся. Машинально взглянул на часы, было без пятнадцати пять. Уже в третий раз он ловил себя на мысли что просыпается ровно в это время. Спать не хотелось. Он побрёл на кухню, на автомате поставил чайник, закурил. У него было почти тридцать минут, чтобы дойти туда... Однажды когда он был маленьким, его сосед по квартире перепив, носился по подъезду с топором. Тогда впервые он почувствовал страх. Страх потери. На его глазах сосед убил свою жену, она долго кричала, наводя страх и ужас на весь подъёзд, но не никто не вышел, все и так знали, что рано или поздно это должно было произойти. Потом крики сменились на стон, а позже и вовсе прекратились. Она лишь часто дышала и смотрела на него, таким взглядом, каким дети смотрят на своего обидчика забравшего у него игрушку. А он стоял не в силах пошевелиться... С тех пор он часто кричал по ночам, просыпался в поту. А после этого долго не мог заснуть... Свист чайника прервал его мысли. Картинка размазалась, и он вернулся к реальности. Немного постояв на месте, как бы приходя в себя, он налил себе кофе. Спешил, пил быстро, обжигая губы и часто ругаясь, то ли на кофе, то ли на самого себя...
Дорога сама вела его туда, где жила ОНА. Та, которая непонятным образом манила его к себе, заставляла думать о ней. ОНА была загадка, которую ему хотелось разгадать. Он прозвал её ЧУДОМ. И каждое утро, каждого дня он просыпался без пятнадцати пять, чтобы идти туда. Идти к ней, к его ЧУДУ. ЧУДО, которое давало ему спокойствие и тревогу, уверенность и страх.  
Сегодня он снова проснулся, но не от сна, что-то иное не похожее ни на что. Он не поверил своим глазам. В душе почему-то закралась тревога. Часы показывали четыре. И каждый ход стрелок раздавался в его голове как колокол. Каждый удар для него был мучителен... Пустая упаковка из-под цитрамона полетела на пол. Господи, за что? Он закурил. Его руки дрожали. За окном кто-то громко разговаривал. Нервы сдавали. Нужно успокоиться, взять себя в руки. Он встал. Медленно опираясь на стену, он дошел до кухни, нащупав рукой выключатель он повернул его и тотчас в глаза ворвались мириады осколков обжигающего света. Зажмурившись, он выругался. Открывать не хотелось, но всё же он сдался. Открывая  глаза, он возвращался к реальности, медленно, но верно. Он прикурил от уже почти истлевшей сигареты. Поставил чайник и сел у окна. Боль медленно отпускала. Удары стихали и били уже не так настойчиво. Глубоко вздохнув, и прислушиваясь к ударам сердца, он почему-то именно сегодня боялся идти туда. Что-то мешало. Как будто какой-то человек держал его за шиворот и шептал ему в ухо.
- Там нечего делать, ты не нужен ей. Забудь. Сотри все записи в своей голове.
Но он сопротивлялся. Прогонял этот голос. Вселяя в себя уверенность. Сигарета обожгла пальцы, он снова выругался. Налил кофе и не спеша, как бы наслаждаясь вкусом ароматом дорогого коньяка, пил его...
На улице был ветер резкий, порывистый. Он гнал по асфальту пустую бутылку из-под пива, на которой ярко красовалась этикетка, со странным названием «Солнечная Ирландия». По пути захватил пару обрывков газеты, загнал их на дерево и оставил там висеть. Покружился в подворотне. Пробежал по краю дома, заглянув к соседке в окно, скинул на пол газетку с нарезанной свежей лапшой со стола. Разогнал ютившихся на карнизе подъезда стаю воробьёв. Посвистел в трубу на крыше и устремился в небо. По небу тут и там быстро проплывали облака, он рвал их в клочья, клеил, снова рвал. Рисовал на небе разных не понятных зверей, комкал, кидал в сторону и находил новое чистое нетронутое им облако. Дырявил его, тянул за щеки. Хлопал по затылку и отпускал дальше. Такое чувство, что он никогда не устанет заниматься своими хозяйскими делами. Он радовался подаренной ему свободой.
Он снова стоял там. Неуверенный, уставший от безызвестности. Но он держался стойко. Принимая все удары жизни своей грудью. Ветер трепал его волосы, шептал на ухо свои желания. Время тянулось словно тонкая струя карамели. Ждать, ждать, ждать... Это все, что он мог сейчас сделать. Окно шестого этажа было открыто. ЕЁ не было. Он обернулся. С минуты на минуту должно было появиться солнце. Тишина казалась невыносимой. Он посмотрел на часы, они стояли. Стрелки показывали сорок минут шестого. Опаздываешь, подумал он. Но оно всё-таки явилось. Показав свое обличие, немного прячась среди облаков, вновь вылезло наружу. Странное оно какое-то сегодня, нелюдимое.
- Смотри! – воскликнул он, оно встало. Но ему никто не ответил. Он перевел взгляд на окно, оно по-прежнему пустовало. Где же ОНА? Ему вдруг стало страшно. И он решил, решил сегодня или никогда. И он побежал, падая, вставая. Обогнув дом, бежал к ней. Вот он этот подъезд. Этажи, ступеньки, раз, два, три, четыре... Шесть! Квартира. Цифры плясали перед глазами, он задыхался. Двести сколько? Последняя цифра отсутствовала. Так спокойнее, соседняя дверь номер двести, значит это двести первая. Руки потянулись к звонку и тут... Он остановился... А что он скажет? Кого спросит, если вдруг дверь откроет не ОНА? Ведь он даже не знал, как ее зовут. В голове все смешалось...  А будь, что будет. Он нажал кнопку. Ток по проводам метнулся к звонку. Тишина. Он нажал ещё раз. За дверью послышались непонятные разговоры. Щелкнул засов железной двери.
- Вам кого? – на пороге появилась женщина невысокого роста с заспанными глазами. Он на секунду замешкался. За соседней дверью послышался шорох. 
- А... ОНА... дома? – теперь он сам понял, что сказал глупость, но отступать было поздно.
- Кто? – она не поняла вопроса.
- Её... ну... девушка, которая живёт здесь, - он решил бить до конца.
- Вы наверное квартиру перепутали, - сказала она. 
- Не может быть, это же у вас окно сейчас окно открыто
- Да, но здесь не живёт никакая девушка
- Ну, такая со светлыми волосами, я видел её вчера ОНА сидела на окне. 
Женщина изменилась в лице. Оно вдруг стало белым. Её глаза вдруг наполнились слезами.
- Вон! И не смейте больше сюда приходить, сумасшедший! - она с силой захлопнула дверь перед самым его носом. Он услышал сдавленный стон, переходящий на плач. Это плакала она. Ему вдруг стало не по себе. Что происходит? Почему она заплакала? Мысли его были прерваны скрипом соседней двери. На пороге появилась женщина, посмотрев на него, она произнесла.
- ОНА умерла, - в голосе послышались нотки сожаления
- Кто умерла? – он не понял.
- Девушка, которую вы ищете, ОНА умерла, в этот день, ровно год назад
- Как?
- Выбросилась из окна...
Он больше не мог слышать, его разум вдруг издал истошный крик. НЕТ!  Его пошатнуло он сел на ступеньки. Женщина закрыла дверь.
- Простите, - донеслось до него.
Его тело разрывало на куски, в глазах были слезы. Он плакал, не в силах сдержать эмоций. В голове один вопрос сменял другой. За что? Почему именно с ним? В чем он провинился... То, ради кого он жил все это время покинул его. Он встал, задумался на секунду. Зло ухмыльнулся и пошел. Считая ступеньки, этажи. Шесть, семь, восемь, девять...еще шаг. В глазах было спокойствие...
Он стоял на крыше. Ветер все также нервно трепал облака. Кажется, что с момента восхода ничего не изменилось. Все оставалось на своих местах. Он сделал шаг и оказался на краю крыши. Если бы кто-нибудь из знакомых его сейчас увидел, то бы очень удивился. Его взгляд поменялся, стал злым, без капли сомнения. Этим взглядом он посмотрел на горизонт. Да именно там зарождалось это предательское солнце, которое он ненавидел всей душой, солнце которое отнимало ЕЕ. Он знал, что назад для него пути уже нет. Откуда-то издалека доносился шум. Который все нарастал и нарастал. Он снова изменился в лице. Эта была та музыка, которую он слышал всякий раз, когда ОНА уходила. Незаметно для себя он стал подпевать, с каждым новым звуком прибавляя в голосе... И вдруг этот нежный голос, он пел вместе с ним. Каждую ноту он выводил с особой нежностью и чистотой. Впервые в своей жизни он не сомневался, что это был ее голос. Каким-то шестым чувством он почувствовал, что он не один здесь. Ему вдруг стало страшно, казалось что он не испытывал такое никогда... Переборов все, что накопилось в тот момент в его сознании, он все же обернулся...
- Привет, - голос казался таким родным и спокойным.
ОНА стояла рядом. Совсем юная, с большими красивыми глазами. Неповторимые черты лица, родинка на подбородке, тонкая линия розовых губ. Все в ней казалось ему до боли знакомым. Он наслаждался каждым ее движение. Внутри было тепло, странно тепло, не похожее ни на что.
Это тепло грело его лицо, плечи ладони. ОНА улыбнулась. Боже, ОНА была прекрасна. ОНА была ЧУДОМ.
- Я ждала тебя, - голос ее был всё также спокоен. ОНА сделала шаг и оказалась совсем рядом. Он нежно обнял ее, становясь с ней одним целым. Они стояли на самом краю пропасти, и он чувствовал ее дыхание, слышал биение ее сердца. ОНА взяла его за руку... Он смотрел в её глаза. Он любил ее так, как никого никогда не любил. Своей неповторимой любовью, которая застилала глаза, путала землю с небом, выносила за пределы этого мира.
- ТЫ прелесть, - это был самый счастливый день в ее жизни. Он знал зачем ОНА здесь он все прекрасно понимал. И он отдался ей полностью... В тот момент солнце исчезло, ветер стих. Мир замер в ожидании. И они были вместе. Шаг. Вдох.Часы встали....
..................................

Город был наполнен спокойствием, каким могло быть наполнено утро любого города. Город просыпался, зевал, тянул вверх свои руки, смотрел ещё сонными глазами и улыбался. Скоро, совсем скоро улицы заполнят беспокойные людишки. Они будут спешить. Крича и ругаясь толкаться в переполненных автобусах. Разговаривать в переходе, на улице, на работе. У каждого из них будут дела на сегодня. Они будут спешить. Сделать то, что задумано. Они будут плакать и смеяться, любить и ненавидеть друг друга. Спасать и убивать. Делать добро и зло. Они будут жить.  И весь этот круговорот событий называемый жизнью будет идти вперёд. Забирая одних, рождая других, тех, кому предстоит выжить в этом мире, не смотря ни на что. Они будут спешить жить. И никто из них не заметит тех двоих, сидевших на краю крыши и встречающих рассвет...

----------


## tventin2

Понравилось......... Хороший рассказ.......
Только грустненько. 
И как вы это делаете? Всегда хотелось писать - но не получается.

----------


## smileboy

> И как вы это делаете?


 Мы не делаем. Оно само себя делает)))

----------


## tventin2

У некоторых оно такие ужасы из себя делает... А у вас красиво.

----------


## Агата

> Спасибо огромное Агате за предоставленное место для маненького рассказика


 ой да лана, блин :wink: выкладывайте все тут рассказы - эта тема терь просто для всех оассказов форумчан.

*smileboy*, интересно ... узнала в твоих строчках что то от себя. есть у нас че тот общее в построении предложений... до середины путалась в рассказе, не могла уловить че за чем, но тем не менее это мне не отбило желания дочитать до конца и узнать - что ж там будет  :Big Grin:  

тока я вот не поняла , почему его сначала сбила машина, а потом история с крышей.... :roll: 


> Через два квартала его самого озабоченного своими мыслями собьёт машина. Он умрёт по дороге в больницу, от потери крови. Водителя скрывшегося с места происшествия, так и не найдут...


 *tventin2*, а ты много раз пробовал? просто когда много попробуешь, научишься писать...  :Big Grin:  ты главное пробуй !  :Big Grin:  вот знаешь , это как музыкальный слух: он есть у всех, но если хочешь его развить то нужно  постоянно пробовать, тренировать его....




> А у вас красиво.


 та мы еще толком тоже не умеем  писать(ну по крайней мере я :wink: ). до этого(до того как я действительно научусь управлять силой слов) предстоит написать еще много наивных рассказов... это как первые шаги ребенка... надеюсь, я когда нибудь и правда научусь ходить, причем весьма твердо, уверенно и при том красиво=) чего и вам всем искренне желаю :wink:

----------


## smileboy

> тока я вот не поняла , почему его сначала сбила машина, а потом история с крышей....


 Этно смерть не героя, а смерть "незнакомца". Вообще по задумке все кто помогает ему в конце концов умирают. Корооче чтото вроде проклятия :twisted:

----------


## свобода

Я осилила и прочитала. 
Реакция: замечательно!! Действительно зацепило...


> Вот что рассказали мне Облака. 
> И в словах их не было ничего – 
> Ни скорби, 
> ни сочувствия, 
> ни жалости, 
> ни тоски, 
> ни осуждения – 
> Ни-че-го. 
> Лишь голые факты. 
> ...


 Этот отрывок перечитывала раза 3, 4. Пока не поняла, что он мне напоминает одного человека.

----------


## Агата

> Вообще по задумке все кто помогает ему в конце концов умирают.


 эть я заметила=)) тока вот про незнакомца не догнала канеш - мне минус :wink:

----------


## Агата

> Реакция: замечательно!! Действительно зацепило...


 радь!  :Big Grin:  



> Этот отрывок перечитывала раза 3, 4. Пока не поняла, что он мне напоминает одного человека.


 кого...?

----------


## свобода

Меня саму.

----------


## Агата

*свобода*... ну все же ты разительно отличаешься от них(черных облаков) тем, что они лишены каких либо чувств, они стальные, а ты - не такая. но ... наверное ты там увидела то , что не могу увидеть я...  :Smile:  ну... да  - вобще то каждый человек во всем видит нечто свое... 
хм, чето я уже совсем ушла в какие то пространственные рассуждения  :Smile:  
так что лучше просто выложу рассказик . я знаю, что он не ахти, так что готова  к жесткой критике :wink:  You are welcome! 


Ждать.
Когда человек в истерике, ему обычно жарко. Так по крайней мере у меня. Голова раскалывается, хочется засунуть ее в сугроб. Только сейчас осень и сугробов нет. Невыносимо находиться в этом каменном строении. Стены давят. Я набрасываю пальто и выхожу на улицу. Нет - выползаю, еле передвигая ноги. 
Я на улице. И морозный воздух заполняет мои легкие. И я успокаиваюсь. Голова проходит, лицо больше не горит. Я иду. Слышу, как каблуки стучат по асфальту. Ветер приподнимает листья. Успокаивает. Охлаждает. Я смотрю на свою тень. Она похожа на тень сатаниста в своем черном сатанистком плаще. Воздух продолжает наполнять мои легкие и каждую клетку моего тела живительной ночью. Я чувствую себя частью этого мира и целым миром. 
Я иду дальше. Мимо проходит парень с девушкой, и девушка говорит: «Я не хочу так жить! Я устала так жить…» Еще машины, их противные выхлопные газы.…Теперь я чувствую себя ничтожеством в этом мире, и весь мир ничтожен. Я хочу сбежать отсюда, вверх, как можно дальше от этих машин, светофоров и безумных звуков. Да, я знаю, в каком доме открыта крыша. Да, я иду туда, вверх, как можно дальше от этих машин, светофоров и безумных звуков.
Противный, вонючий подъезд, больной тусклый свет лампочек. Лифт уже отключили. 48 метров вверх, пешком, навстречу свежести, ночи, чистоте, тишине и свободе. Каждый шаг дается все труднее, с каждым шагом в голову возвращается боль, с каждым шагом я ближе…, ближе к цели. 16 этажей пройдены, еще 2 пролета – и вот я здесь. Порывистый ветер треплет волосы, ночь опять врывается в меня, наполняет живительной прохладой. Больше нет боли, больше ничего не важно, я больше ничего не чувствую. Я вижу город. Где-то там вдали его огни меркнут, город сливается с ночью и  утопает в ее бесконечности. Я подхожу к краю крыши и смотрю вниз. Машины ничтожно малы. Я больше не чувствую их вони. Да, я спряталась от нее. Да, здесь я недосягаема. А что дальше? Всего шаг – и меня нет. Всего шаг – и я размажу себя по тому миру, в котором эти проклятые машины. Я хочу этого? «Только когда ты потеряешь все, ты обретешь свободу…» Не помню, кто это сказал, Чак Паланик, кажется -  неважно. Да, мертвые по настоящему свободны. Я так хочу, чтоб все закончилось. Но что-то не хочется с этой прелестной высоты рухнуть в ту грязь города, откуда я только что поднялась… «Так, когда же? Когда же я умру?... Может, уже сейчас?» - вопрос в моей пусто гудящей голове. И вдруг ответ, пришедший откуда-то сверху, снизошедший с высоты в мою голову: «Не сейчас. Не сегодня. Не завтра. Еще не время. Но когда-нибудь, когда-нибудь…обязательно. Лишь дождись.» 
Больше ничего нет, больше нет ни сомнений, ни боли. Я замерзла. Я возвращаюсь. Возвращаюсь в свое каменное строение. 
Возвращаюсь ждать.

Осень 2007г.

----------


## MATARIEL

Серо... и холодно... зато атмосферно!!!!...мну нравиться...)))

----------


## Агата

> Серо... и холодно...


 да... не очень ярко и тепло было....



> зато атмосферно!!!!...


 это как?  :Smile:  



> мну нравиться...)))


 радь=))
надеюсь, убила в тебе ломку :wink: ну, если она была, канеш :roll:  :wink:

----------


## MATARIEL

> это как?


 поглащает...сразу в голове начинают крутиться эти картинки...)




> надеюсь, убила в тебе ломку ну, если она была, канеш


 была-была.... мне пока хватит)))

----------


## Агата

> поглащает...сразу в голове начинают крутиться эти картинки...)


 а! ну тяк это просто у тя хорошее воображение, а не моя заслуга! :wink: 



> была-была.... мне пока хватит)))


 а мою ломку ты не горишь желанием(а точнее вдохновением) прибить? :wink:

----------


## MATARIEL

> а мою ломку ты не горишь желанием(а точнее вдохновением) прибить?


 Прибить???....прибить не желаю...хочу раздуть как огонь)))

----------


## Агата

> хочу раздуть как огонь)))


 хм :roll: раздуть как огонь.... это значит сделать еще сильней????  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, точно-точно!!!...

----------


## Агата

> Агата, точно-точно!!!...


 и не стыдно тебе???? я тут мучаюсь в конвульсиях, а ти...эх.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, ой... извни...я что то не то написал...пожалуста извини, я просто думал, что ты говоришь не о своей ломке, а о своем вдохновении.... извни!.....

----------


## Агата

> Агата, ой... извни...я что то не то написал...пожалуста извини, я просто думал, что ты говоришь не о своей ломке, а о своем вдохновении.... извни!.....


 да лана!  :Big Grin:  я говорила о своей ломке,связанной с твоим вдохновением :wink:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, у тебя ломка из за моего вдохновения...??? о_О... я тада больше не буду вдохновляцца....)

----------


## Агата

> Агата, у тебя ломка из за моего вдохновения...??? о_О... я тада больше не буду вдохновляцца....)


 какой кошмар! или я жестко туплю или ты!!! :lol: 
ну я тада тоже не буду вдохновляться и мы оба умрем от ломки!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, лучше без ломки))) а с вдохновением сгорим и превратимся в пепел)))

----------


## Агата

а ветер схватит наш "пепел и отдаст небесам"?)))))

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, да-да... так будет лучше всего...)))

----------


## Агата

ну вот и договорились=)

----------


## smileboy

> эть я заметила=)) тока вот про незнакомца не догнала канеш - мне минус


  Ну этно не минус. Надо было чуть подправитью Но мне просто менять не хотелось ничего. Да и сил не хватало что-то переделывать. Тяжело(

----------


## Агата

> Да и сил не хватало что-то переделывать


 чтобы рассказ стал произведением, нужно найти силы...



> Тяжело(


 почему?

----------


## smileboy

Этот рассказ я писал о своей девушке...Точнее посвятил ей... Как и все свои стихи...

----------


## +Кира Каин+

«Картина последней войны»

... Холодные струи воды стекали по её телу, охлаждая его своими объятиями... Медленно, словно во сне, девушка приходила в сознание, покидая мир своих грёз и возвращаясь в реальность. Не смотря на то, что ледяной душ покрывал её с головы до ног, она всё ещё чувствовала, как неподвластное ей пламя невиданных пожарищ сжигает её изнутри, не жалея ни её плоти, ни души, вырываясь из самой её сути... В одно мгновение, словно ударом тока она ощутила холод воды, свалившийся на неё вместе с реальностью; и всё вновь встало на свои места... 

Это было подобно порыву ветра, девушку вырвало от головокружения. Казалось, ещё немного, и её вывернет наизнанку... Сквозь приступы рвоты она нащупала кран, и выключила воду. Ещё совсем недавно сгоравшее в огне тело девушки сейчас ни что не смогло бы согреть...

Дрожа от холода и страха, сжавшего её сознание в тиски, девушка добралась до кровати и замоталась в бесполезное одеяло, не способное вернуть даже часть привычного тепла... Нестерпимо медленно, её тело согревалось, а вместе с тем сглаживалась и таяла режущая грань между реальностью и сознанием девушки... Она не заметила как вновь погрузилась в свои собственные мысли, окончательно потеряв ход времени и связь с реальностью...

Первым, что она увидела очнувшись- был мольберт, стоявший в углу комнаты с зафиксированной на нём ещё не законченной картиной... На холсте не хватало всего нескольких штрихов, но она не знала, что именно должно стать финальным аккордом этого хаоса, перенесённого из её сознания в реальность, и пока еще не понятного даже ей самой. Девушка никак не могла уловить тонкую связующую нить между абстрактным миром своих фантазий и абсолютно перпендикулярным миром действительности... Она подошла и ещё раз внимательно оглядела своё творение, но сколько не прожигала она своим взглядом неровности скрытого за масляной краской холста, ни что не приходило ей в голову; и только пламя кострищ и крематориев, живших лишь в ее голове и на картине вновь и вновь обжигало ее в реальности, опаляя тело и душу... Неожиданно для самой себя девушка погрузилась в глубокий сон, словно упав в него с утеса яви.

Она не знала, сколько времени пробыла во власти Морфея, но проснуться ей пришлось от сумасшедших криков, вырывающихся из ее сознания. Девушка даже не сразу поняла, кричит ли кто-то на самом деле, или все это происходит лишь в ее голове, настолько все было реальным. Крики ужаса, предвещающие близкую смерть, вопли матерей, сквозь слезы убивающих своих детей. Стоны солдат третьей мировой, разрывающих свою плоть, видя в ней своего главного врага. Она слышала их вопли, их кровь заливала ей глаза так, что она едва могла видеть свою комнату. Это был хаос, неподвластный разуму. Это была война с собой, война всех и каждого в отдельности, всеобщее сумасшествие, ведущее к вымиранию и самоистреблению рода человеческого. Каждый видел в себе и своем потомстве врага, угрожающего хрупкому земному равновесию, и делал все, чтобы причинить себе и тем, кого посмел изрыгнуть на свет Божий самую мучительную смерть. Они поедали себя, не переставая стонать от боли. Их крики сводили девушку с ума, и она не могла больше этого выносить.

Не помня себя, и не слыша ничего, кроме воплей людей, существующих по видимому только в ее сознании, она упала на колени. Словно в тумане она доползла до комода, в нижнем ящике которого хранила, так ни разу и не понадобившийся ей для самозащиты, пистолет. Собрав последние силы тела и разума, девушка добралась до своего творения, и, повернувшись к нему спиной, выпустила пулю себе в лицо...

Это был завершающий аккорд... Брызги крови творца закончили творение... Так умер пророк... Так родилась картина последней войны......
Давно написал, вот,выношу на ваш суд...

----------


## Агата

*+Кира Каин+*
ох нифига се....она сделала это от того, что сошла с ума или все же ради того, чтоб картина стала совершенной? (блин, вспоминается "дневник" чака Паланика. там тоже достигалось совершенное искусство.... )

----------


## +Кира Каин+

> вспоминается "дневник" чака Паланика.


 Сам большой его поклонник, хотя когда писал это,еще не был знаком с его творчеством...
А по поводу твоего вопроса, скорее картина сама закончила себя...
Рад,что тебе понравилось, твои рассказы помню еще по "Dark Letters"...

----------


## Агата

> твои рассказы помню еще по "Dark Letters"...


 что? я чего то не догоняу=)

выкладывай еще!  :Big Grin:  

вот у меня твой рассказ сильно сассоциировался с "Дневником"...просто я так поняло, что картина как бы обрела душу и типа завладела сознанием своего автора, постепенно сводя ее с ума... так?=)

----------


## +Кира Каин+

Агата, ну чтото вроде того))...
А выложить больше не смогу(( у мя ток один рассказ...
Я стихи пишу))...

----------


## Агата

да лана! ти пишешь - и этим все сказанно=) просто стихи видимо тебе пока проще даются чем рассказы=) 
а скока лет пишешь?

----------


## +Кира Каин+

Агата, Да как то не считал... Серьезно занялся этим года два-три назад...

----------


## smileboy

*Кто? Или отчёт по душам...*
_(неизвестный автор)_

А вы знаете как пахнет весна? Только не та весна, которая приходит к нам в лице нового времени года. А другая, не похожая на эту. Она приходит неожиданно. Как бы появляясь и исчезая. Забираясь в сердца людей, меняя их на глазах. Заставляет делать то, что раньше было чуждо им. Она имеет свой неповторимый запах. Для каждого он свой. Для кого-то это запах счастья и свободы, для кого-то запах страха и одиночества. Я наверное единственный кто не знает запаха этой весны. Вы наверное спросите почему? Но спешу вас огорчить, я и сам не знаю, почему я такой. Тогда возникает вопрос кто Я? Я профессиональный убийца. Только не тот, которого вы чаще всего видите в фильмах и новостях. Я не поджидаю с пистолетом в подъезде. Не сижу в кустах в ожидании жертвы. Нет. Знаете что отличает меня о обыкновенного убийцы? Сейчас вы будете смеяться, но это действительно так. Вы сами просите меня убить вас. Стоп. Не надо делать удивлённые лица. Это действительно так. Просто вы даже не подозреваете о моём существовании. Но я есть. И я живу среди вас. Только вот главное мое отличие от вас, это то, что я не могу умереть. Не верите? Думаете жестоко? Ну это сугубо личное мнение каждого. Я рассказал вам то, что я сам знаю о себе...
Это было давно. Я тогда ещё был такой как и вы. Ничем не отличался от других. Также плакал и любил, смеялся и ненавидел. Я любил жизнь, любил всем что было у меня. Верил в неё. Я родился чтобы жить и дарить жизнь другим. Но кто-то думал иначе.  Да они решили что я тут лишний. Для них я был слишком счастливым чтобы жить...
Хотите расскажу вам про жизнь? Только вот не надо тут распускать сопли и слюни о том что жизнь такая злая. Что вы знаете о жизни? Да да. Я спрашиваю вас. Да не рассказывайте мне о том, как вам тяжело и плохо живётся. Мне глубоко на это наплевать. Я спрашиваю о том, что для вас жизнь. Не знаете? Ну тогда сидите и помалкивайте. Я знаю о жизни все. И не надо думать о том что я сумасшедший. Ха, а вы только что об этом подумали. Ну что ж это ваше личное мнение. Только многие из вас всё равно придут ко мне или я сам приду к вам.  Я вас не пугаю, это правда, как бы она не показалась вам глупой. Знаете есть такая закономерность что если я приду или придёте вы. То пути на назад уже не будет. Так что думайте перед тем как звать меня. Вот есть вы, есть я. Не похожий на других, неповторимый и уникальный. Вам кажется, что я слишком возгордился собой, но не спешите делать выводы. Ошибочные выводы. Каждый из вас кто переступит мой порог, поймёт, что я был прав. Но всё же вернёмся к жизни...
Бегу. Бегу, жадно глотая воздух перекошенным ртом. Хочется остановиться, но нельзя. Меня ждут. Перебегаю через дорогу. Издалека замечаю, что она одиноко стоит на остановке. Подойти? Нет. Потом. Через неделю всё равно она будет меня ждать. Задыхаюсь. Чуть сбавляю ход. Так какой адрес. Ага, вроде здесь, подымаюсь. Тук тук... Вызывали? Нет!!! Никто меня никогда не вызывает конечно. Я сам всегда прихожу. Так кто тут у нас. Ну парень ты даёшь, ты этим лезвием только руки поцарапаешь, возьми нож. Что? Да надёжнее. Вот. Откуда знаю? Поверь, я много чего знаю. Помочь? Как хочешь в принципе мне не трудно. Ну? Чего ждёшь? Боишься? Ладно, не бойся, тут ничего страшного. Давай-давай. Умничка. Ну всё, слава богу. А то слабенький какой-то. Эх...
Выхожу из подъезда, покурить бы. Женщина, женщина у вас закурить не найдётся? Не курите? Ну ладно. А вы случаем не с двадцать четвертой квартиры? С неё? Ух-ты угадал. ДА там у вас сын умер. Да ладно, что вы так кричите. Ну умер, чего теперь сделаешь. Ничего... До свидания Наталья Николаевна, до встречи...
Так-так. Нет что ли пока заказов? Але! Тишина. Ну что ж радуйтесь, пока. 
«Начинается новый день и машины туда сюда...» Хорошая песня, нравится она мне. А ещё я люблю работать по ночам. Потому что чаще всего вызывают именно ночью. Сегодня ночью я спал. Даже никто не позвонил. Был правда один звонок, но я не успел. Наверное номером ошиблись или передумали мне звонить. Ну и черт с ними, надо будет, перезвонят. Живите пока...
Начался новый день, как и все дни. Надо будет заглянуть к девушке одной, проведать. Что-то она долго думает. Я уже и так к ней и так. Странная какая-то она. Одно меня добивает в моей работе, заставлять я не имею право. А то накажут. Вот и приходиться довольствоваться крохами. Гуляю я много, хожу по улицам смотрю на людей. Иногда заглядываю в парк. Там народа не так много. Чаще парочки сидят, целуются да бегуны всякие мимо бегают. За здоровьям следят, хи-хи, наивные. А вот на парочки посмотреть можно. Счастливые даже бывают. Но не часто. Сегодня целуются, завтра вешаются. Кстати подростки, самые частые мои клиенты. Порой отбоя от них, почему-то чаще всего зимой и весной. Вот на прошлой неделе звонок. Думаю, опять у кого-то нервишки шалят. Прихожу. Так и есть. Парочка, сидят значит дома. Смотрю на них, не догоняю. Чего говорю ждёте? Парнишка отвечает, мол я готов, она уперлась и не хочет. Я ему говорю, сынок, у меня заказ на одного. А он мне значит выдаёт. Подожди чуть-чуть. Я сел. Пью чаёк. В окошко смотрю. Так минут десять прошло, выбегает, довольный. Всё говорит готово. Ну, раз готово пошлите мои дорогие... Вот так дорогие мои я двух зайцев одним выстрелом. А говорят нельзя, можно. Сегодняшний день прошел спокойно, без проблем и истерик. Люблю таких клиентов. Сразу видно готовились, не кричат, не плачут. Так бы всегда. А то нюни развесят, бояться. Ненавижу...
А раньше я свои подвиги в тетрадочку записывал, вел так сказать учет. Когда-нибудь я вам ее покажу. Там много интересного. Посидите, почитаете, подумаете. И знайте, я никого не заставляю, не прошу. Вы сами решаете, дорогие мои надо вам это или всё-таки вы подумаете...
Ну что же извините меня, что так мало вам рассказал. Просто у меня звоночек недавно был. Догадайтесь кто. Да это звонила та девушка на остановке. Да. Ждёт. Так что мне пора. Пока. Бог даст, свидимся. А с кем нет, прощайте...
Ах да, забыл представиться. Tanatos.

----------


## Freezer2007

Серый джип летел по дороге. Время, казалось, замерло в его салоне. Тусклая подсветка спидометра и аудиосистемы отражались на лице парня, лице, не выражавшем ничего. Светофоры мигали жёлтым, фонари сливались в одну, сплошную, линию, в которой всё чаще появлялись разрывы. Вдруг дорога стала темна, свет фар, и тьма, тьма окружала всё вокруг. На спидометре сто сорок, колонки гасят все эмоции металлом. Машина покинула город, она была словно одна на этой трассе…

Возможно, прошёл час, может быть только несколько минут; джип всё так же летел навстречу тьме. Кирил или Киря? Как он любил чтобы его называли, просто хотел убежать от всего: от проблем, которые навалились как лавина, и с решением одной - начинал утопать в других, а новые - засыпали сверху, хороня заживо; от любви, которая утопила самооценку в слезах; от дружбы, приносящей боль.

Рок. Метал усыплял все мысли и вместо них, давил на разум одной, но усиленной в десятки раз - «Я должен быть сильным, отомстить всем, побороть себя»,- говорил себе Киря, и он уже начинал в это верить, но одна слабая мысль не давала полностью поверить в себя, она была слаба, но словно червь рылась в других, не давая понять где она, и изгнать её. Песня закончилась, новая, почему то не начиналась, Кирил этого не замечал, он был глубоко внутри себя, и он не заметил, как мысль о Ней прокралась в его сознанье, сначала он пытался бороться, но на глаза начали накатываться слёзы, он посмотрел в зеркало и на заднем сидении увидел её образ, он не мог отвести взгляд, моргнул, образ исчез, - «Всё, я окончательно свихнулся» - подумал Кирил, он перевёл взгляд на дорогу и увидел, что несётся прямо на девушку, стоящую на пути. Он резко повернул руль…

Паджеро слетел с дороги, несколько секунд дикого скрёжета и ударов об асфальт, и на обочине дороги лежит искореженная груда метала, некогда бывшая джипом цвета серого металика…

Свет. Очень яркий свет прорывался через веки, плотно закрывавшие глаза. Голос. Незнакомый голос; - «он обращается ко мне»,- подумал Кирил перед тем как открыть глаза. Фигура человека в форме нависла над ним, он пытался сосредоточиться на голосе человека, но не мог, от каждого ухаба дороги, резкая боль пронзала его тело… 

Может это дорога стала более ровной? А может он потерял столько крови что онемевшее тело просто переставало подавать признаки жизни? Он не знал, но смог задать вопрос: - «Что с ней? Как она?».
-О чём он? Разве там был ещё кто-то? - обратился человек в форме к водителю.
-Никак нет. Он был один! Если б в машине был ещё кто-то, я б это заметил. - Ответил водитель.
Наверное бредит, подумал медик. - «Быстрее, он опять потерял сознание.» -Ещё крепче прижимая руку к ране крикнул человек в форме. -У парня нет шансов пережить эту ночь, -подумал он…

Был пасмурный день, небо, словно хотело расплакаться, излить на мир всю грусть, всю боль - людей, которые знали человека лежащего в дубовом ящике. Он был так молод, два месяца назад он набрался на чьей то свадьбе и приставал к подружкам невесты. Некоторые помнили его вместе с девушкой, они не знали. Никто, никто кроме тела лежащего в гробу не знал - что именно её образ явился в ту роковую ночь…
Родные; мать, которая не может поверить что единственного её сына больше нет; отец, потерявший надежду на внуков; девушка, стоящая с боку, тихо просящая прощения за ссору произошедшую накануне, и дрожа от холода и слёз; лейтенант, военный врач, прижимавший рану на груди парня, он видел смерть не в первый раз, он оперировал солдат во время боя, он видел самые страшные раны, но он первый раз пришёл на похорон человека, умершего у него на руках. Теперь он вечно будет винить себя в том, что был бессилен, что не смог побороть смерть.

----------

